# Cockatoo wasp addition



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I just got my self a cockatoo wasp fish today! He is going to be a great addition to my predator tank. I can't wait to see him and my lion just chilling.





























Can't forget a photo of my lion.

Let's see your scorpions, stones and lions folks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

awesome, where did you get it?

Here is my RedFin Wasp








I had 2 but one jumped. 
















He changes colour constantly.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Big Als Whitby randomly got it in. they ordered a leaf scorpion and got this guy instead. 

I would love to add a redfin wasp to my collection! I have a real soft spot for odd ball preds. mantis shrimp, comets, heck even a stonefish there for a while.


----------

